# exam question CVAT



## LAF (May 4, 2010)

I wanted to check what organ system  would you count the following:

CVAT,  abdominal exam?

EOMI:     eyes?  Neuro?


----------



## kmhall (May 4, 2010)

CVAT = Costovertebral Angle Tenderness
           (Rib and vertebra)

EOMI -  Extra-Ocular Movements(or muscle) Intact
           (Eyes)

Hope this helps.


----------

